
Burning Man Is Its Own Worst Enemy - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-31/burning-man-is-its-own-worst-enemy
======
mullingitover
Burning Man will continue to be increasingly shaken down by every agency that
can shake them down for as they hold the event. As long as you can't (or the
other parties think you won't) walk away, you're always going to be at a
disadvantage at the negotiating table.

The smart thing to do for the organizers is call everyone's bluff and cancel
the event for a year. It wouldn't be the end of the world for Burning Man, but
it would hit the pocketbooks of all the agencies banking on the revenue and
give everyone a lesson they'd remember for a long time.

